# *** wie mache ich diesen effekt ???



## Mindstorm (12. Januar 2002)

wie mache ich diesen effekt wie bei http://www.fettepixel.de auf der startseite oben????


----------



## Mindstorm (12. Januar 2002)

*hochschieb*  ... kommt schon ...

Mindstorm


----------



## Firehawk (12. Januar 2002)

[muuh]
Mönsch das is threndwhore
[/muuh]

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=10324

Augen auf und Grips einschalten... 

[edit]
Hä? Dat is doch von dir!? Wo besteht da das Problem? Die Shapes müssen nur noch kantig und nicht so kurvig werden...


----------



## Mindstorm (12. Januar 2002)

das war ja gerade meine frage. diese trendigen 3d shapes sind ja kein prob, aber das tutorial unter 3d-tutorials->fette shapes hab ich net gerafft und ich würd gern solche 2d shapes, bzw. so eckig und kantig, hinbekommen...

thx

Mindstorm


----------



## Firehawk (12. Januar 2002)

Axo... naja... arbeite (noch) nicht mit 3D Max & Co. - kann da also ned mitreden 
Für 2D/3D Fakes reicht das Tut
http://www.wastedyouth.org/tutorials/crystaltut.htm


----------



## Mindstorm (17. Januar 2002)

war net so das, was ich gesucht habe, aber interessant wars trotzdem. vielleicht hat ja doch noch jemand etwas mitleid mit mir unwissendem...

c ya

Mindstorm


----------



## shiver (17. Januar 2002)

die shapes sind in max gemacht worden. nicht nach diesen tutorials, aber shape is shape =)


----------



## Meister Eder (17. Januar 2002)

hallo leutz,

wenn jemand trotzdem ein anständiges tutorial für ps 6 hat, bitte posten ! das tutorial auf wastedyouth gefällt mir nämlich nicht. is ein wenig, naja simpel sag ich mal. da müsst es doch noch mehr geben, oder nicht ?
mit max schaff ich´s leider auch nicht da ich letzte woche irgendwas an den einstellungen gedreht hab und jetzt funtz gar nix mehr... :-(


----------



## Mindstorm (23. Januar 2002)

also es sollte doch mal jemanden geben, der weiss, wie man diese shapes macht... büdde büdde ..

thx

Mindstorm


----------



## Crasher (23. Januar 2002)

Ich weiss zwar net mehr genau wie man das macht aber ich werde euch nochmal meine "letzten gedanken" zusammenfassen 

Also ich macht einfach mehrere ebenen mit verschiedenen farben und ner anderen sättigung bzw. transparenz. Jetzt geht ihr mit nem lasso rüber und zieht es einfachmal wild herum. Durch die verscheidenen ebenen sollte dann ein solcher effekt im ps6 möglich werden. Ist aber ne ziemliche arbeit.

Ich hoffe es hat euch einigermassen geholfen


----------



## Mindstorm (23. Januar 2002)

Is schon klar, wie du das meinst. das sieht dann allerdings ziemlich flach aus, wie im tutorial halt. aber das was ich meine is mit ziemlicher sicherheit in 3dsmax gemacht.

wenn doch nur einer weiterwüsste...  

Mindstorm


----------



## Crasher (23. Januar 2002)

also das was ich vorhin gepostet habe hat mir mal n freund erzählt und er hat folgendes bild bzw. banner im photoshop gemacht und meiner meiung sieht es net wirklich flach aus...


----------



## subzero (23. Januar 2002)

geht sowas auch mit photoshop..??????


----------



## Crasher (24. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Crasher _
> *Ich weiss zwar net mehr genau wie man das macht aber ich werde euch nochmal meine "letzten gedanken" zusammenfassen
> 
> Also ich macht einfach mehrere ebenen mit verschiedenen farben und ner anderen sättigung bzw. transparenz. Jetzt geht ihr mit nem lasso rüber und zieht es einfachmal wild herum. Durch die verscheidenen ebenen sollte dann ein solcher effekt im ps6 möglich werden. Ist aber ne ziemliche arbeit.
> ...




Dieses BIld das ich im letzten beitrag angehängt habe ist im PHotoshop6 erstellt worden. JA es geht


----------

